# Transmiaaion not shifting max28xl



## DocJeep (Mar 26, 2020)

Well had the tractor out in this cold in Texas moving the generator to hookup to the house when it got cold. Tractor ran fine with some warming up. However I noticed I couldn't shift gears, shifter almost looked like it was in neutral. Shifted between high and low fine and the shuttle worked fine. Just figured it was thick fluid giving me issues.
Well today I was moving everything back and same issue. It won't shift gears. It is 50F out today so I'm not thinking temperature should be causing issues. I watched the linkage and it just looks like something in the transmission is stuck. It appears the other linkages are trying to moving. 
Anyone seen anything like this before?

Robert


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello DocJeep,
You may have a shift block out of place on the rails in the transmission. I think the cold weather and stiff fluid may cause this. On my tractor, I have to remove the transmission cover and move it back into alignment. It would be good to have a manual to review before pulling the cover, as there may be some steps that i don't know about.


----------



## DocJeep (Mar 26, 2020)

Well got it figured out. Found a thread elsewhere. It was an issue with the linkage. One of the side shifter tabs jumped out of the notch. Just had to move it into position using a crescent wrench. All is good again


----------



## Beretta (Aug 14, 2020)

DocJeep said:


> Well got it figured out. Found a thread elsewhere. It was an issue with the linkage. One of the side shifter tabs jumped out of the notch. Just had to move it into position using a crescent wrench. All is good again


Max 28 xl Had same problem while shredding a Staub must have moved one lever out of time with the linkage block lever stayed in the center position just pried back in line!


----------

